# Computertechy's Mountain Mods Project



## computertechy (May 13, 2009)

Right lads and ladies

ive been feeling realy down and depressed this month and it can only be down to 1 thing!

ITS PROJECT TIME

so my project it going to consist of me throwing away my ageing PC-P80 and upgrading to a Mountain Mods U2-UFO Case and upgrading the cooling while im at it!

*The hardware i already have and what has arrived from shipping!:*

Laing D5
HW LABS GTX 360
2 MCW60r2 VGA blocks, EK 250r2 res
8 x Yate Loon D12SH
2 x UV Cathodes
AND THE HARDWARE
1 x 30mm screws(50pack)
6 x Thermochill Screws for closed corner fans(4pack)
30 x Jubilee Clips
2 x Thermochill PA120.3 rubber seals
2 x Zalman MFC1 Fan controllers
10 x AC Ryan Meshx Fanguards
Swiftech MCP655 Vario
6 x Kazi Jyuni 1900RPM fans 110CFM(thank coldstorm!)
Thermochill PA120.3
4 x UV Cathodes
MM Black Acrylic Triple Bay Cover
Mountain Mods U2-UFO Extended with UV Blue acrylic side panels all round, Duality Front, Triple Standard Back, Horizontal MB Brace and a Mirror Black Finish
4litres of Feser UV Acid Green Liquid
4feet of tygon R3603 Tubing
EK 250r2 res  FINALY
4 x ACRyan UV Fans, Green inside/Blue Outside
2 x Thermochill Barbs!
missing struts for case
HEATKILLER® CPU Rev3.0 754/939/AM2 Waterblock
5m XSPC Clear tubing

*Whats been ordered:*

(ALL THIS HAS BEEN SHIPPED/ORDERED)

3m of Tygon Tubing (thick walled version)

If you guys see any problems with this setup or want to add, Please Do!

Cheers


----------



## Asylum (May 13, 2009)

Sounds like fun...I might get in on the action and set me up a water cooling rig myself!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 13, 2009)

Ohhh, Subscribed!!! U2-ufo is a sweet case! I was thinking of getting one myself. It's nice big, and works quite well.. But, I just went with the Pinnacle 24 case. Will be here Friday! Woot.

From what you have listed, it does look quite good to do. The only hard thing to look for is the dang Heatkiller cooler..


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 13, 2009)

Are you going to sell your lian li?
Subbed


----------



## computertechy (May 13, 2009)

its knackered mate tbh!

its not even a lian-li anymore

its a dremel-li

and i scratched the plastic on the side panel and cant buff the scratch out so i cant use it anymore

LMAO


----------



## icon1 (May 14, 2009)

oh that MM U2-UFO case is sweet 

subscribed! this is going to be good..


----------



## ghost007 (May 14, 2009)

i have the Ascension cyo just putting it together. I will have pic on it here. I think i will call it CLASSIFIED PC from the Motherboard that is going in there.


----------



## computertechy (May 14, 2009)

ok lads and ladies

i have some minor set back's and a cash flow problem, the fact is i have enough cash to get it all, but not enough if something was to go wrong  so i will start the ordering for this on the last working day of the month (PAY DAY)

this will be a very interesting month for those of you who have subscribed to this

please stay tuned

cheers


----------



## Cold Storm (May 14, 2009)

Man, every day is a new day! Man, I'm on the edge of my chair... lol. Be that way till I see it all done!! 

Woot!


----------



## NJHC (May 15, 2009)

Looks like it's going to be a sweet build. Keep us posted. 

I know what you mean about money. I had to put my build to the side for a couple weeks so I could build my wife a new rig for Mothers day and also forked out a ton for my sons birthday this weekend.


----------



## computertechy (May 15, 2009)

thanks for the reply guys 

case is now changed, i will be getting the U2-UFO Extended!

U2-UFO is 18x18x18
U2-UFO Extended is 18x24x18

deeper will be more better for me as i love my cable management, my loops, pushing/pulling my rads , the height and width are fine


----------



## icon1 (May 15, 2009)

^^
now this is getting more interesting... good luck on the case bro
dang that U2-UFO Extended is huge!!


----------



## computertechy (May 19, 2009)

right okay, my prices are now sorted!

i will be charged 21% of the value of this case @ customs!

going to run 2 colors of coolant aswell now

Acid Green & Red UV coolant

with UV Blue Acrylic side panels


----------



## Cold Storm (May 20, 2009)

I love the case! You'll love it too man! really will! 

damn, 21%... Sorry to hear about that man!!! 

as for the two colors.. I can't wait to see it.. I feel it's a hit and miss on that sort of thing.. But, I have seen quite a few in the past few months that have made it look SWEET!

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## computertechy (May 20, 2009)

i was going for green for amd, red for ati. hopefuly it will look good


----------



## tzitzibp (May 20, 2009)

I love big sized cases (a few projects going on, here on TPU, at the moment, CS) and MM sure know what they are doing... this should be a fun project for you! Hope you have no problems , as money dont grow on trees ()...

as for the colour scheme... well, as a painter, I would avoid contrasting red and green as it is really hard to get the right balance out of it... but, UV lights might produce a superb result. 

I'll follow this through, for sure!


----------



## computertechy (May 20, 2009)

well my old system is still up and running, i can get a sample of uv red and just see how they contrast

cheers for the heads up TZ


----------



## Cold Storm (May 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see the red and green man! that I can't!!! 

It should look good on how you do it man. Just gotta get the right tools, and thought! I'd also do one half green leds, and one half red. Throw the vive of the whole AMD/ATI wave link!


----------



## ghost007 (May 24, 2009)

got my pic up and running   
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2152.html


----------



## computertechy (May 29, 2009)

right ladz and ladies!. yes and you coldstorm!

case is ordered! see pic:







i will have to wait until next week for my watercooling bits. I will have to pay 2 shipping cost's because i might grab some bits that have chances of going out of stock!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

Woot!!!! Can't wait for this to come man!!!!


----------



## tzitzibp (May 29, 2009)

great choice! 

I bet the excitement, while waiting for the order to come, is unbareable!


----------



## computertechy (May 29, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> great choice!
> 
> I bet the excitement, while waiting for the order to come, is unbareable!



YES!!!!

update on very first post on what i have ordered and what was out of stock but due in!


and my MM case has just shipped out!


----------



## DreamSeller (May 29, 2009)

wow this must be interesting never seen an extended one


----------



## computertechy (Jun 1, 2009)

i smell new hardware!!


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 1, 2009)

computertechy said:


> i smell new hardware!!



mmmm delicious


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

subscribed, awesome!!!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 2, 2009)

as I said before.... Great choices, man!

Now, feed us pics as you start the build!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 2, 2009)

case will be here tomorrow buddy!

build will be finished by weekend i hope


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 2, 2009)

computertechy said:


> case will be here tomorrow buddy!
> 
> build will be finished by weekend i hope



I expect step by step... pictures, or else


----------



## computertechy (Jun 2, 2009)

this is how you screw a fan, screw a fan, screw a fan, this is how you screw a fan.....all day long!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 2, 2009)

computertechy said:


> this is how you screw a fan, screw a fan, screw a fan, this is how you screw a fan.....all day long!



this is going to be educational...


----------



## computertechy (Jun 2, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> this is going to be educational...



hmmm special education tbh


----------



## Asylum (Jun 2, 2009)

I see your about to get started!!
Good luck!!


----------



## icon1 (Jun 2, 2009)

can't wait to see that MM case.. this is going to be good!


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 2, 2009)

computertechy said:


> case will be here *tomorrow *buddy!
> 
> build will be finished by weekend i hope



tomorrow i have exams i hope i don't miss anything


----------



## computertechy (Jun 2, 2009)

you wont miss anything! lol

problem 1 = ok so my AcRyan fans were not sent out at all, found out they did not put them in the box along with my thermochill barbs!

problem 2 = ek res could be next week due to courier problems

i stayed up all day today because no 1 was in and i didnt want to miss the delivery man, been up for like 36 hours now!

my fingers ache because i have been firing emails at my suppliers all day!

i just hope my MM case comes and in one piece tomorrow!

im off to bed shadedshu:shadedshu


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 2, 2009)

Damn man!!! your getting done faster then me!!!

best of luck!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

go techy go techy   can't wait to see the case tomorrow dude


----------



## computertechy (Jun 3, 2009)

@ CS, thats because im british! 

Thanks guys

ok the extra tygon and fesar liquid have been dispatched!  (got email about 1am) 

and the case just got into the uk  stansted about 120miles away


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 3, 2009)

I have an EK 150 for sale cheap in my thread.


----------



## computertechy (Jun 3, 2009)

realy i need the 250 tbh mate, thanks anyway buddy


they are most probaly going side by side so i want them the same size


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2009)

i just got rid of my 250 dude


----------



## computertechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i just got rid of my 250 dude



bitch!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2009)

computertechy said:


> bitch!



  yeah bro. just did like two weeks ago or last week I think.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 3, 2009)

hey techy...still waiting for the.....  screw a fan, screw a fan, this is how you screw a fan... lesson!

seriously now, sorry to read that not all your stuff were dispached to you.... it happens to almost everyone, everytime! dont worry about it!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 3, 2009)

got the case today! yay! 1 problem thought. im missing the 2 struts at the top of the case that leads from front to back


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks for the pics, man!

looking good.... I bet you can fit in there!

Great case, lots of space and with your choice of components, its surely gonna be a super build! keep it on


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thats a bummer missing the struts,it'll take em a while to send em.Nice case though,i wish they were'nt so expensive in the uk.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 3, 2009)

ahhh man, that blows. but it is looking good non the less!


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice case... Shame about all the problems you've had...


----------



## computertechy (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks to all, shes slowly getting their


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 3, 2009)

ae i see i didn't miss anything  ummm so when will 'we' see the photos ?


----------



## computertechy (Jun 3, 2009)

struts are ordered and will be shipped today 

drives and fan controllers installed


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thats gonna be a bad ass build bud.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 3, 2009)

computertechy said:


> struts are ordered and will be shipped today
> 
> drives and fan controllers installed
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/Project Mountain Mods/IMAG0008.jpg



NICE!!!!
Looks awesome! seriously awesome!!


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yup its coming along now 

I would get a MM case myself. But I really can't be bothered shipping in my hardware from overseas.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 3, 2009)

computertechy said:


> struts are ordered and will be shipped today
> 
> drives and fan controllers installed
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/Project Mountain Mods/IMAG0008.jpg




nice idea on installing the fan grills on the inside of the case! looks really cool!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 3, 2009)

feser and extra tygon are here! but i have ANOTHER problem

I now have 2 different sizes of tygone tubing, their both 1/2" but the OD is different?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 3, 2009)

Unless your using compression fittings,it dont really matter does it?


----------



## computertechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tigger said:


> Unless your using compression fittings,it dont really matter does it?



im picky like that mate lol , the tubing alone for the damn rig has cost me just under £100

their website states Internal - 12.7mm/External - 19.1mm,  19.1mm is a 3/4" OD and it isnt!

uploading a picture now, i might be wrong about it being 1/2"

uploading pic now!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 3, 2009)

I think that might be a 3/8 tube.... I could only compare them relatively on screen!

I am also picky like that.... and I would send it back...

what are you gonna do?


----------



## computertechy (Jun 3, 2009)

im on very good terms with the guy, he will just send a courier to pick it up if its wrong

i think your right btw because he told me i have nicked his last 3 metres of 1/2" tygon and the stock number 3 has appeared on the website again

damn im fed up with these problems!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 3, 2009)

computertechy said:


> damn im fed up with these problems!



Ah... so many stories to tell your grandchildren..... lol


I am not taking the p*** man, honest! I know how stressful it can be...


----------



## computertechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> Ah... so many stories to tell your grandchildren..... lol
> 
> 
> I am not taking the p*** man, honest! I know how stressful it can be...



lol no worries buddy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2009)

very good job bro, I really like the case


----------



## icon1 (Jun 4, 2009)

dang! that case looks good bro..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 4, 2009)

It its 1/2" internal,its just not 5/8" external.It does look quite differant though so i can see your point.


----------



## computertechy (Jun 4, 2009)

It is 1/2" its just the thin walled version but their website does state 3/4" OD so im sending it back and getting some more of the thick walled


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 5, 2009)

and plans on the WC sequence?


----------



## computertechy (Jun 5, 2009)

GPU's on BIX360rad. loop 1

CPU on 120.3, 360 rad. loop 2

both rads push and pull config!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 5, 2009)

computertechy said:


> GPU's on BIX360rad. loop 1
> 
> CPU on 120.3, 360 rad. loop 2
> 
> both rads push and pull config!



massive.....


----------



## computertechy (Jun 5, 2009)

plenty to do yet!!!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Looking good, but wondering how easy is it going to be to hide all the cables in a case like that?


----------



## computertechy (Jun 5, 2009)

i will be using hardly any of those cables, i am the master, u will see


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 5, 2009)

We'll be waiting! Looks good man, very good! 

I want to see your mastering skills!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 5, 2009)

still waiting on ek res, 4 ACRyan fans and Thermochill barbs. when i get them i wont sleep until its done!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 5, 2009)

Man, I know that feeling! The wait just kills ya.. thinking and thinking of things... Crazy stuff. But, hope it can get done soon my man!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 5, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, I know that feeling! The wait just kills ya.. thinking and thinking of things... Crazy stuff. But, hope it can get done soon my man!



i hope so 2!

cheers budd


----------



## computertechy (Jun 5, 2009)

she's going to sleep until i get all my stuff!

then the fun begins

night night my baby


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice Screen!
I want to be in that room!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 5, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Nice Screen!
> I want to be in that room!!



I just wanna know what the recipe is...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2009)

man that case is nice


----------



## computertechy (Jun 6, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> I just wanna know what the recipe is...



hmmm LOL 



Chicken Patty said:


> man that case is nice



cheers mate


----------



## computertechy (Jun 7, 2009)

UV ON!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2009)

Dude, what where you smoking!? Or do I even have to ask???



looks good


----------



## computertechy (Jun 7, 2009)

the uv lights make me excited!...... very excited! LOL


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 8, 2009)

could you try a clearer picture....?


----------



## computertechy (Jun 8, 2009)

will have to wait until its night time, was just showing off the UV blue acrylic on my panels!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 8, 2009)

EK250 will be here tomorrow  and my replacement pipe wednesday!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 8, 2009)

nice... so can see some progress...


----------



## computertechy (Jun 8, 2009)

still have loads to do but u get the rough idea


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 8, 2009)

Gotta love the lapping CT!!
shiny stuff is AWESOME


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 8, 2009)

super case, great hardware combined with some superb wiring..... a recipe for success!

nice touch lapping that chip... 

what a fantastic work! very well done!

now I am really anxious to check out the tubing work and the temps you get!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 8, 2009)

gpu's done, just leak testing. will set the cpu on air tonight to install xp and win 7


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 8, 2009)

I can see the sequence is 
pump--rad--gpu1--gpu2--res--pump

I usually install this way
pump--gpu1--gpu2--rad--res--pump just to throw cool water into the pump (old habbit, lol)

also, I think that if you turn the pump about 90' anti-clockwise and place it closer to the PSU you could reduce the bend of the res--rad tube...


----------



## computertechy (Jun 8, 2009)

dont worrie its not gonna be permanant! i still have 5 litres of coolant, i just wanted to get this fired up with my old WC parts incase i had problems(as per usual )

i love this case to bits now, it makes my life so much easier to bleed the system!

its a work in progress!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 8, 2009)

I love cases with lots of room to work in and place all the extra cooling for the hardware... and your choice covers both! said it before and I ll say it again...Great case = Great choice !

btw, I almost never worry! I have my own recipe, LOL!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

this is coming out very nice 

can't wait.


----------



## computertechy (Jun 9, 2009)

what the panels and tubing look like

off to sleep. night fellas!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey, I can see you sitting next to your "other girlfriend"  

Looking good my man. Looking good!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

gotta love green, if only he can snap some good quality shots, it'll look killer!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 9, 2009)

almost done  

and when she is i will get some quality shots!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 9, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey, I can see you sitting next to your "other girlfriend"
> 
> Looking good my man. Looking good!



she's claiming rape!.....damn i knew i shouldnt have screwed her fittings


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 9, 2009)

computertechy said:


> she's claiming rape!.....damn i knew i shouldnt have screwed her fittings



Hey, don't cry since you get to much fluids in yourself and can't flush it out well enough!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## computertechy (Jun 10, 2009)

only 2 uv cathodes, IS IT CLEAR ENOUGH NOW CP??? 

gonna try and remove the shadows on both sides. but she still aint done anyway!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 10, 2009)

it's coming out nice CT!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 10, 2009)

the pic is better.. shows a lot more! thanks for that... and its really coming along! nice work 

btw, I see you love your coke


----------



## computertechy (Jun 10, 2009)

on to the very bad news!!! i had a heatkiller i PAID for put by in my suppliers shop and they accidently SOLD it! 

was meant to be coming with my fans, babs & tubing. So now i have to get it from the USA  but they refunded me an extra £20 atleast


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 10, 2009)

they should close the shop and go fishing!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 10, 2009)

got my appeal to try and get my job back, will chat later buddy


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 10, 2009)

computertechy said:


> got my appeal to try and get my job back, will chat later buddy



hope it goes well, mate!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 10, 2009)

computertechy said:


> got my appeal to try and get my job back, will chat later buddy



My fingers are crossed for you! G/L man


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm Not hoping it will go well, because it should go well! 



well I hope it does still..


----------



## computertechy (Jun 10, 2009)

it went better than expected , i find out in 2 days....might get a pay out if they dont reinstate me!

or i might get nothing :shadedshu

thanks for the support fellas...realy appreciate it!  

update on my order. tygon, barbs & fans. arriving tomorrow(i hope):shadedshu

and the heatkiller will be here next tuesday(i hope):shadedshu


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2009)

Sounds good man! really does!  Waiting.. it's a killer!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 10, 2009)

im hoping to get a pay out!

then am3 and 2x 4890's here i come!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 10, 2009)

computertechy said:


> im hoping to get a pay out!
> 
> then am3 and 2x 4890's here i come!



we 'll keep our fingers crossed for ya man!

dont know about that am3, though...


----------



## computertechy (Jun 10, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> we 'll keep our fingers crossed for ya man!
> 
> dont know about that am3, though...



or i7 

but the 4890's are a must


----------



## stuartpb (Jun 10, 2009)

That's a fine rig you have there mate! It's looking good!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 10, 2009)

project suspended until cat gets off of parts box!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow, your cat even has "green" eyes... I see why you go green! Besides what you do on your spare time..  Nice man!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 10, 2009)

computertechy said:


> almost done
> 
> and when she is i will get some quality shots!
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/Project Mountain Mods/notlongnow.jpg



is that a ek100 or ek150 res?


----------



## computertechy (Jun 10, 2009)

150 left/ 250 right


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 10, 2009)

wanna trade that 150 for one of my 250s?


----------



## computertechy (Jun 10, 2009)

im in the uk, is that a problem?

she has had a punishing aswell with scratches


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 10, 2009)

both my 250s have been in at least 5-6 rigs each if not more.

can you measure how tall it is?


----------



## computertechy (Jun 10, 2009)

its 160mm tall with plugs in top and bottom, the plugs are less than 5mm


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 10, 2009)

shit. i only have 145mm of space   

you need to get another pa120.3 in there


----------



## computertechy (Jun 10, 2009)

lol will do buddy, sorry about your space

a ek100 will have plenty of room left over!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 12, 2009)

any progress done?


----------



## computertechy (Jun 12, 2009)

none buddy . good news is the heatkiller is at my suppliers! 

so i will get everything saturday or monday latest!

done by tuesday


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 12, 2009)

computertechy said:


> none buddy . good news is the heatkiller is at my suppliers!
> 
> so i will get everything saturday or monday latest!
> 
> done by tuesday



NICE!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2009)

Call I can say CT.... FLOP YOU, you DIRTY .....!!! 

But, to be "nice"  Glad to see it's almost at an end!!!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 12, 2009)

aint dat da truth!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 14, 2009)

youtube video up!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDxMq_gM6Yg


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 14, 2009)

how much for the fan grills? 

And she's looking good matey


----------



## computertechy (Jun 14, 2009)

how many u need fella? quid each? postage on top?


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 15, 2009)

computertechy said:


> youtube video up!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDxMq_gM6Yg



nice  
m why are the temps so high ?


----------



## computertechy (Jun 15, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> nice
> m why are the temps so high ?



because the cpu is on air and the stock heatsink is messed up. just used it purely to install windows. cpu loop will be done today


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 15, 2009)

hope u have no more problems with this build, man!

btw, what cooler are u using on the cpu atm ?


----------



## computertechy (Jun 15, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> hope u have no more problems with this build, man!
> 
> btw, what cooler are u using on the cpu atm ?



the stock heatsink that came with the Phenom 9950 LOL

off for a meeting for the decision on whether i get my job back 

talk later fellas!


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 15, 2009)

Good luck matey.

I wanna know when this build goes on the B/S/T


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 15, 2009)

computertechy said:


> the stock heatsink that came with the Phenom 9950 LOL
> 
> off for a meeting for the decision on whether i get my job back
> 
> talk later fellas!



u like your cpu... weldone! lol

good luck mate! we 'll talk tonight!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 15, 2009)

G/L CT!!
Hope you get your job back and then you can buy more stuff


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 15, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> G/L CT!!
> Hope you get your job back and then you can buy more stuff



still not sure about that am3


----------



## computertechy (Jun 15, 2009)

got my job back ladz, back to work tomorrow 

and these arrived!

Struts, case fans & HK3 CU
















still waiting on pipe, in the next 2 hours or tomorrow


----------



## computertechy (Jun 15, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Good luck matey.
> 
> I wanna know when this build goes on the B/S/T



cough* cough* HELL NO cough* cough*


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 15, 2009)

so... many good things CAN happen on the same day! 

a  to  (u) for getting the job back!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2009)

Glad  to hear about the job mate! See, I told ya it would work out! Woot Woot!

Looking good also man! really looking good!


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 15, 2009)

computertechy said:


> because the cpu is on air and the stock heatsink is messed up. just used it purely to install windows. cpu loop will be done today



hm it actually looked like the water cooling was connected 


when will you run it on water ?


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jun 15, 2009)

What an artwork! And the green coolant is just 
Can't find any more words than IwantOneToo..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

love the way this is turning out dude


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 16, 2009)

Great color combination CT!

I own a couple of those ACRyan fans and believe me if you add one UV cathode, they will really pop out and glow perfect.... not blinding, just perfect! Try it and you 'll see!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 18, 2009)

i havent forgotten about this guys....just been busy with work 

but finaly she is all done! still a few bits to clean up like my fingermarks and some of the wiring but thats it


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 18, 2009)

computertechy said:


> i havent forgotten about this guys....just been busy with work
> 
> but finaly she is all done! still a few bits to clean up like my fingermarks and some of the wiring but thats it
> 
> ...



very nicely done, mate! the rig is simply put....

give us some pics with lights off and that UV glowing!

btw, is it a problem or u just have no fan connected to the 4th  (bottom row) control ?


----------



## computertechy (Jun 18, 2009)

dodgy fan without a temp sensor.

i will sort that out now!

cheers buddy


----------



## computertechy (Jun 18, 2009)

300 Billion thumbscrews later :shadedshu


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 18, 2009)

computertechy said:


> 300 Billion thumbscrews later :shadedshu
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/Project Mountain Mods/IMAG0041.jpg



wow blurry pics LOL.
Glad you fixed it


----------



## computertechy (Jun 18, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> wow blurry pics LOL.
> Glad you fixed it



camera goes all blurry when the flash is off


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 18, 2009)

computertechy said:


> camera goes all blurry when the flash is off


put the camera on a chair or something opposite to the rig and set the 10sec timer on the camera.....

My guess is that you have a sony camera....lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2009)

CT, love the dual pumps.  Bro it looks killer.  Got any UV cathodes?  lets see her at night dude


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 22, 2009)

any chance for some temp readings!?


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 23, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> very nicely done, mate! the rig is simply put....
> 
> give us some pics with lights off and that UV glowing!





Chicken Patty said:


> CT, love the dual pumps.  Bro it looks killer.  Got any UV cathodes?  lets see her at night dude




Night pics, please! lol


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 23, 2009)

is it loud when gaming ?? :-s


----------



## computertechy (Jun 24, 2009)

will get some pics of the uv at night when the weekend arrives 

barely audible when gaming tbh, i havent even bothered keeping it overclocked. Its @ stock
atm and sits at about 27.c,idle/31.c,load with my ambient temp @ 26.c.....Gpu range from
30.c,idle/35.c,load

plays all the games i play on high @ 1920:1080 at a very playable framerate

addicted to ghostbusters atm


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 24, 2009)

hey man, how are you?

nice temps you got there, really nice! job well done 

cant wait for those pics (took u long enough!)


----------



## computertechy (Jun 24, 2009)

im good thanks bro, just got in from work 8:00am here 

hope you are good?

yea lol been busy with work  .......soo much graffiti to remove...sooo little time LOL


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 24, 2009)

I am good, man!

get some rest and then give us those pics...lol


----------



## computertechy (Jun 30, 2009)

here u go guys.....sorry its late


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

just lovely!!!


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 30, 2009)

Beautiful. Thats damn nice matey.

Good work


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2009)

Bro, its just plain sick! I love it man! 

Man, you even got done before me! But, I should be done in the coming days!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Bro, its just plain sick! I love it man!
> 
> Man, you even got done before me! But, I should be done in the coming days!!!



:shadedshu you betta hurry up!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks for the pics, man!
I was pretty busy over the last few days, but now that I am back I took my time to admire your build! cool  stuff, really worth the effort!


----------

